# Tapping 200 Amp panel to a 150 sub panel?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

How about some more info. Where is the panel ? What size wire? etc. Do you really need a 150amp feeder and if so will the service handle it?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Reseman said:


> I am installing a 200 amp panel on the unattached garage. I am running a 150 amp MB sub to the inside of home. I need to know if I can tap off the main panel or would I need to add a 150 amp breaker in the main panel? Need to know the codes if you know them.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> ...


Are you using one of those feed-thru panels?..If so, use 200 amp wire(and a 200 amp mlo panel) and you are good to go. If you want a "feeder tap" you need to look at 240.21 b...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Are you using one of those feed-thru panels?..If so, use 200 amp wire(and a 200 amp mlo panel) and you are good to go. If you want a "feeder tap" you need to look at 240.21 b...


 If it is a feed thru panel then the wire must be rated for 200 amps.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If it is a feed thru panel then the wire must be rated for 200 amps.


Yeah that is why I said "use 200 amp wire"...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Reseman said:


> I am installing a 200 amp panel on the unattached garage. I am running a 150 amp MB sub to the inside of home. I need to know if I can tap off the main panel or would I need to add a 150 amp breaker in the main panel? Need to know the codes if you know them.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> ...


 
IMO it will be cheaper just get the feed thru panel and run 200 amp sized conductors than try to buy a two pole 150 amp breaker that sucker is NOT cheap and not all place will have it stock escpally with push on loadcentre with common useage in resdentail { unless you got lucky with NQOD panel which they are typically bolt on then it will be a brezze }

Merci,
Marc


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Are you using one of those feed-thru panels?..If so, use 200 amp wire(and a 200 amp mlo panel) and you are good to go. If you want a "feeder tap" you need to look at 240.21 b...


If he's running to the house from a separate (unattached) building, he would need a disconnect unless he has 6 or less breakers. You can get a MB panel sometimes cheaper than a MLO. IMO, less trouble to just put in a MB panel than to have to add a disconnect.

Edit: I agree with needing a 200A.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Are you using one of those feed-thru panels?..If so, use 200 amp wire(and a 200 amp mlo panel) and you are good to go. If you want a "feeder tap" you need to look at 240.21 b...


That's how I would do it.


----------

